# Do Whites Tree Frogs Eat Pinkies ? :s



## louie-boi (Jul 1, 2007)

*i have two whites tree frogs and i was wondering if they eat pinkies , thats where i need help , anyone know anything ? , if so please leave a comment , *
* cheers *
* louis *


----------



## zephr (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, seeing a video of a whites eating a pinkie I'd suspect so, but I have no experience with them so its best to wait for some more advice. I'm sure someone else will provide you with more assistance on the subject


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

adult whites do but only small ones as treats i believe!


----------



## kermit (Jul 2, 2007)

yes they do as adults though not to big, they love them as an occasional treat like 1 a month


----------



## mad4frogs (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi, yes all mine eat pinkies, even the juvies (but only the extra small ones), They can only be give very occasionally as a treat cause they are extremely fattening for them. 
If you defrost the pinkie and hang it in front of them, making sure you're wiggling it slightly at the time, they should just grab it


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

they will eat them occasionally, but the pinkie has to be moving in order to trigger a feeding response


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I hate to get on a moral high-horse when it comes to animals as all reptiles and amphibians need to eat living creatures, but I strongly believe that if they don't need to eat pinkies, why feed them pinkies? I'm saying this as the proud (and very protective) mum of two beautiful rats, and I really oppose feeding rodents to creatures that wouldn't normally eat them in the wild. Snakes -- fine. They do eat lots of rodents, I can see why people feed them mice. But tiny baby mice aren't in most frogs' usual diets (they never would be -- mama mouse wouldn't let a frog anywhere near her babies!) so it just seems a little sad and barbaric, if you ask me. Sorry about that, it's just my opinion.


----------



## louie-boi (Jul 1, 2007)

well i wouldnt feed alive mice cos thats wrong , but dead ones i dont mind , i didnt kill em , so i have nothing to sweat about


----------

